# 10g Saltwater tank?



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Just yesterday me, my mom and etc. were at our LPS. She always go's into the fish area and she decided to browse through the saltwater tank. When she saw a tank with a checkered damsel she found them very attractive and said she might want to start a saltwater tank. I was also interested and wanted to know what are the requirements and stuff, by the way we would most likely be using a ten gallon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish/just-curious-81805/
Any questions after that, give a shout.


----------

